# Test Reason



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

While the subject came up, I think it would be interesting to see just how many FULL TIME Cops out there just took the test for sh'ts and giggles and actually got on.
Well how many of you are on that never wanted to be a cop before getting the job?
:?: :?: :?: 
I can say I am one of them...


----------



## pdfrenzy (Dec 27, 2004)

B 8, I mean Bingo!!! Add me to the list of Sh.t's and giggles.... Retired a month ago and never looked back   :lol:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Got appointed to 2 non-CS jobs. Been taking the test since I was 19 but due to circumstances in my geneological and biological histories, have not been appointed to a CS dept as of yet. I am hoping to change that before I retire.

PD, good luck on your retirement &amp; many weekly kisses in the mail. I am an 8%er myself. Up to 13% or so I hear now. 

I don't mind taking the test for s#its &amp; grins, but $60 is a bit excessive to roll a piece of paper through a machine &amp; postage to notify me of a score. Don't you think?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

Not only did I take the test for sh'ts and giggles, but when I turned down the job they called me back on two seperate times asking me to think about it. They must have been hard up for people at the time..


----------



## badger_bagger (May 16, 2005)

I took two test in the same year Civil Service and out of state department. Got hired by out of state department, them a years later by civil service department. They did not even care that I was living in Florida at the time.   Should have stayed in Florida, better retirement syestem.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

I never wanted to be a cop but after I got my CJ degree I realized there really arent' that many good paying jobs in the field. So I started taking all kinds of State, local and federal tests. I figuered I'd rather have the option of turning them down than not having any option at all. I turned the local dept I got onto down the first time but then I figuerd what the hell....I'd take it if they offered it again, and they did. That said, I'm glad I did. I always feel bad for people that say that it was their dream since they were 5 years old or something.  I'm still looking for my real career though.


----------



## badger_bagger (May 16, 2005)

8) 8) Good thinking Rock. One in the hand is better than 2 in the bush. I also have a degree, but in culinary arts. It's not like police work is rocket science anyway. It should not matter what you have for a degree..Just have to be street smart...


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

I never wanted to be a chef, and believe me, I don't go to MASSCHEFS.COM out of boredom. If what you do doesn't interest you, why come to, and contribute to, this site? To taunt the kids that come on here busting their asses trying to get on? Just curious.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

badger_bagger,

You are right, police work is not rocket science, it's 80% common sense and street smarts combined with 20% knowledge. Too bad I see alot of the newer MPTC trainees coming out with that "We can't touch them, they may sue us" attitude. 

Put that degree in culinary arts to good use and volunteer to be the chef at the Masscops Summer Bash '05. You can flip the burgers and drink as much beer as you want, like most chefs do!

Ahhh I long for my summer days up in Hampton Beach NH, being the chief bottle washer, pizza cook, all around go-fer. Two bucks an hour, free room &amp; board, free beer and shagging as many waitresses as humanly possible! Them were the golden days my friend!

Nothing like working in the resturant enviornment. Just lend a supportive ear to a tired waitress and their bloomers come flying off. :thumbup:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Oh look, dear, someone's trying to stir the natives!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

I do not know what everyone is complaining about. The question was brought up and people are giving there opinion. 
If they feel they are being taunted by that because they are not on the job yet, them let me tell you " don't take the job!!. You will never make it, because people are going to give you more sh't than that on the street and if you need the police powers to handle it then you are sad!!! Just my opinion.

Oh, I also feel that street smart out ways a college degree in police work. You are correct Housing cop, I have seen a few of the rookies coming into the city and getting eaten up by the local street kids.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I've been dying to use this one.


----------



## badger_bagger (May 16, 2005)

reno911_2004";p="65541 said:


> I never wanted to be a chef, and believe me, I don't go to MASSCHEFS.COM out of boredom. If what you do doesn't interest you, why come to, and contribute to, this site? To taunt the kids that come on here busting their asses trying to get on? Just curious.


Oh, an like it's my fault that they have not gotten on yet!!! Get real...


----------



## coppsinc (Aug 21, 2004)

Well here is my 2 cents to all. I did take the tests wanting to get on. I took three at around the same time, CS, Non-CS and NH. Got hired by the NH and Non-Cs and went out of state. 14 months later got called by CS and here I am. 
I have a degree is CJ and as far as it goes the only good it did was get me the quinn Bill. I do not believe it helped at all on the job. Any degree would be the same.
Although police work is not Rocket Science, it does require a special skill to properly perform and handle the job.
No Badger_bagger it is not your fault. In my opinion Reno was was out of line. You should be able to say what ever you want with out being jumped on. Thats good that you got the job with-out wanting it and no one should blast you for being honest.
To all those trying, just keep trying. Try out of state as well. Not to bring bad news, but the vets will coming in bundles now so you better hurry up. It could be like the late 70's and early 80's again. Not that the Vets do not deserve it, which I believe they do for all they have done.

That's my 2.5 cents


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

coppsinc";p="65686 said:


> In my opinion Reno was was out of line. You should be able to say what ever you want with out being jumped on. Thats good that you got the job with-out wanting it and no one should blast you for being honest.


Well, here's my take on that:

Badger-bagger, et al., seem to be tauting those who have been feeling frustrated with not gaining a position that they want so badly yet are having a hard time accessing because of how messed up the Civil Circus rules go. Flaunting your career that you didn't really want in the faces of those who would give their right arm to achieve that same position is deviant. I won't even get into the 1st Amendment thing because that horse has been beaten to death at least 1000 times on here, but it's more of a matter of decorum than being innappropriate.*

*For the record, I do disagree with people saying "whatever they want" without being jumped on, because that opens up a whole new can of worms. I don't want to come on here and read anything vulgar or offensive of the sort, like about some sicko's secret desire to touch children or something.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon,

You are comparing apples &amp; oranges when you talk about people's 1st Ammendment rights while posting on here. While I agree that nobody should be posting threads about child molestation or kiddie porn, this is a legitimate question being asked &amp; answered. It's basically a holdover from another thread these members were posting on. 

You think some on here are stirring the pot about how they got on the job. Some luck into it, others try for decades to accomplish this task. Asking people to post "Politically Correct" topics and then just slap each other on the back &amp; shake hands is counter productive in my opinion. A bit of jealousy sometimes motivates people. Sometimes. 

Some have posted that they got on a CS job by leaving Mass and going through an out of state academy &amp; then being called back to Mass for a job. Where is the harm in somebody posting their success on scoring a CS job. You've had your chance in the past, haven't you?

We all know that CS is a warped and outdated method of operation, but it's the only way this state has operated since the 1920's. If you don't like the archaic methods in Mass, do what others have done. Go West or South &amp; then come back to Mass. Plenty people on here have explained this in minute detail over &amp; over. Don't just jump on people because they post their success stories. Not cool. HC


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

Well Spoken CoppsInc and Housing Cop. :wink: :wink: 

I could not agree with you both more. You can definately tell who are the real cops and who are the wanna be's just by their post's. Dunngeon and Reno are obviously one of the fustrated ones.

My opinion, if you do not like something posted then stay away from it. 1st amendment. my butt!!! You do not know your Con Law very well. You should wait until you finish an academy before you start to quote laws.

I for one am one that had to work very hard to get on. It took me almost 5 years to get it, but I did. You are right that it is a lot of luck and hard work.

Good luck to all......


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Everyone here has their own feelings and opinions. That's one of the things about this site I like. 

Yes, some people got on by a lucky chance, congrats to them! My first test (almost 9 months ago, and I'm still in the process), I took just for the hell of it. Now I'm very interested in becoming a LE professional. Key word, professional. Right now, I'm working my tail off to get on...but I never feel cheated by the people they got lucky. You can't let that get to you, or you'll never get over it. :2c:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Housing,

Now you of all people know what I am talking about with regard to 1st Amendment rights ON THIS BOARD and the road that issue went down. I was merely commenting on the literal statement of "people should be able to say whatever they want," etc. The comparison of the content in this topic to kiddie porn etc. is like apples to oranges, yes, I was just trying to make a point that people can say whatever they want, I just think some of the things that are written are said with an alterior motivation... like stirring up shit instead of bringing up a legitimate issue. Who gives a flying frigg about how anyone got on the job and if they really wanted it? The reason WHY I even bothered commenting was because I can see where this thread is going to go.

I wasn't "jumping" anyone, I was just interpreting what I saw going on in this thread. Hey, some people get on by pure luck and that's great! My point is that some people on here have been reading these threads for some time now, are WELL AWARE that there is a great deal of frustration from both people that want to be police officers and people that are police officers that do not work for a CC dept. With this knowledge in mind, they purposely start threads to create a little drama on the board and get the natives all riled up.

Again, it's MY OBSERVATION. I could personally care less who, why and how anyone got their jobs. I'm just commenting on what appears to be happening in this thread (and others).

PDFemale,

You can shut the fuck up.  You don't know me, you know NOTHING about me, my educational background, my training, or my job. If you did, then you would know that I am okay with where I am and where I am going; if you weren't already aware of that, then we can discuss it in person, face to face. Ok?

I find it fascinating that you, badger_bagger, The_Man, pdfrenzy and coppsinc are all posting from the same IP address as well. Do you all work together or are you all the same person?


----------



## pdfrenzy (Dec 27, 2004)

PDFemale";p="65717 said:


> Well Spoken CoppsInc and Housing Cop. :wink: :wink:
> 
> I could not agree with you both more. You can definately tell who are the real cops and who are the wanna be's just by their post's. Dunngeon and Reno are obviously one of the fustrated ones.
> 
> ...


Ouch!!!! Way to go girlfriend.....


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Dunny...in that picture, what is NOOB? I got the first part...maybe it's the blonde again.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

N00b = Newbie :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

pdfrenzy";p="65724 said:


> Ouch!!!! Way to go girlfriend.....


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

Same ips eh = same person, i doubt its the same network 

Can ya say owned? Pwned like a fish.

P\/\/0/\/$\/\/0|23|)

:lol:


n00bsor = nub = n00b = noob = newbie = new person, used a lot in gaming.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon";p="65721 said:


> I find it fascinating that you, badger_bagger, The_Man, pdfrenzy and coppsinc are all posting from the same IP address


Knowing that saves me from typing a nice long response. Thanks Dunny!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon";p="65726 said:


> N00b = Newbie :lol:


Sweeet.  Thanks.


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey everyone, this just in, police work is not rocket science but being a cook is. :roll:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon,

Let's not forget, I know your job, did it for many a year and made the best of it. I took the brass ring when it was offered to me and finally shed the yoke of oppressive slavery, i.e. residency, when given the first chance. I think this still is a legit thread. There maybe a couple shit-stirrers using the same IP address but who's to say they will or won't be valuable members who actually contribute to the board?

I don't have the "Masscops Brass Superpowers" to find out where somebody is posting from. I can only contribute to threads where I think I make myself known or communicate a certain feeling on any said subject matter. For the most part, I keep my nose clean. Once bitten, twice shy, third time is on me. There hasn't been a third time, YET. 

I'd rather see a thread on how somebody got on the job than seeing a German Panzer V model tank run over a police cruiser, or a greasemonkey / stripper party model thread. No offence there DMack but that's just the way I see it. Sometimes it can give invaluable lessons or tips on how to get on the job. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

PDFemale";p="65717 said:


> 1st amendment. my butt!!! You do not know your Con Law very well. You should wait until you finish an academy before you start to quote laws.


As a matter of law it might be important to remember that the 1st amendment (and the whole Bill of Rights for that matter) relates to GOVERMENTAL restrictions on a person's rights. It has absolutely nothing to do with non-governmental matters (such as being moderated on a PRIVATLY owned bulletin board).

To get back on topic I sure as hell would not take the CS exam just for shits & giggles more or less because I could think of hundreds of better things to do with a Saturday morning off and $60, but that's just me.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

Well Since I started the post I will now end the post before it gets out way out of hand.
Let me start out by saying we are not all the same person as you will shortly see. Just a group of good friends and co-workers. It is a network that we work out of. We were on the site one time and said boy they will talk about anything, so thats when Boxers and Briefs was posted by Badger_bagger ake IMABIH (which I really am by the way). It got a few laughs. Then one patch or two and that got a few laughs as well. Then the topic of who took the test for fun came up and I thought no one would answer it. Copps and The-Man aka PDfemale said that it would propably be answered and may cause a problem. I still refused to agree so a little bet was made. The agreement was every can post one reply to the question and then only respond to others who reply. Condition all post and replies had to be truethful and curtious, Which our group with in reason. Also a few helpfull hints were given also what some had to to to get on.Guess we should have included the rest in that. So now that I lost the bet, it is up to me to come forward and end this topic. Not to mention I have to take the tribe out to the Beach Comber today for food and Drinks. Many detail will have to be worked to pay this one off. 
Let me intorduce the team Coppsinc 20yrs city retired. Wanted to be a cop and worked hard to get it. PDfrenzy, not here right now,wife had plans for him, retired city 27, never wanted to be a cop, but was good at it. Not in on the bet, but got dragged into it on night. The-Man aka PDFemal one of the local brothers, who also never wanted to be, but is and just got tired of pulling us over and decided to join us, and by the way one of the best bomb throwers I have ever meet. And myself 22 city just putting in a few more to get out. Never wanted to, but stayed.
I see everyone is ready so that's about all I have to say and to set the record straight. Time to pack the coolers and out with the crew.

Have a good weekend and smile......


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

We Love you Dunngeon and Renno!!!!!


----------



## coppsinc (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sorry about that, but a bet is a bet.....

Have a good weekend......Thanks for the drinks..


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

HC,

Oh yeah, I know you know how it is on "the other side." In matters relating to what is interesting and valuable on this board, it all comes down to personal preference. I know that you have a place in your heart for all police officers; when there is a thread on the board regarding an officer that has found his or herself in a bit of a pickle, others may outcast him or her for their accused wrongdoings while you always show compassion for that officer and a general disdain for those chastisements - there's nothing wrong with that! People express their opinions and share information on the board, that's what it's here for; my opinion on this thread is that it's irrevalent to the hiring process and it's no more informative to me or anyone else than it is to find out what kind of underwear badger_bagger/pdfrenzy/PDFEMALE/The_Man/IMABIH/"SYBIL" is wearing. However, you are right, they are free to post questions such as this because maybe it will be useful to someone else, or even just themselves, although I don't see how it would be useful in doing anything other than rubbing some souls the wrong way. Hey, it's always fun to indulge in something ridiculous from time to time... kinda like working for the City. :lol: I know that my threads about rating various household items are completely irrevalent to law enforcement - THAT is where I get my shits and giggles, although I'm sure it irks some members who view them as pointless (which they are, that IS the point). This thread just appears to me to be a way for some knob to get their jollies off on of antagonizing people who are stuggling to get to a certain place in their lives.

Your input is as valuable to the board as any other member - whether or not you have the awesome Superpowers of the almighty Brass or not. :lol:

SYBIL (referring to multi-personality man),

Der. :roll: I don't know if I believe that story of yours, as charming as it is like an old movie about old buddies bonding during a fishing trip, but it's just my opinion and shouldn't really matter. I think you got OWNED like Billary Clinton and spent all day yesterday thinking up a story to find a way to slink out of this mess before you got called out on it. I'm guessing you have about as much knowledge of Constitutional Law as a first-year freshman at Stonehill. :shifty: That's just a guess, of course.  However, if I am wrong, then I would hope you and your pals will accept my apologies - the last thing I would ever want to do is pick on a bunch of bored old men.

Have a super fantastic weekend yourself!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Screw Stonehill......they were our rivals in college.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

....


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Can I put my gold star on my fridge?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha...this is obviously off topic....but...I asked him if he had read some of the recent stuff, and he was like "What stuff?"...he's funny like that.


----------

